# NAHRA trailing test questions



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Anyone do the trailing test? I haven't yet and had a few questions about training for it. I've got some ducks in the freezer. I was going to drag one through the grass and brush. So when you bring the dog to the start of a trail, I'm assuming they tell you where the trail starts when you go to a test? So when you are training, what do you say to your dog to get them to start the trail? Do you have any commands to get the dog to continue the trail? Do you have the dog retrieve the duck when they find it? How do you convince them to not look for a mark and instead follow the trail? When you are at a test, how do you make sure they aren't following someone else's previous trail? I'm really confused about how the test is conducted and how to train for it. Or do I not train for it at all and just turn the dog loose and let them do there thing? Dawn and Susan can you help me out here? thanks


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe that NAHRA's website describes how to lay down a trail. I think it's in the rulebook.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It is, I was just trying to figure out the best way to train. I'd like to not fail on that part of the test.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I've run several NAHRA trailing tests. Maple finished her Hunter title this weekend (which is 2 doubles and an easy scent trail). The only "training" I did was to run a couple of trails laid on a couple of training days at the club. Really, getting a golden to NOT trail (as, for example, following a scent during a blind and ignoring your whistles - yeah, I'm describing Maple) is a lot harder than getting them to trail. 

At a test, the trail will start with a pile of feathers. The trail is laid (often) by tying a dead duck that's been soaking in a bucket of water to a stick (like a broom stick). In Hunter, it's usually an L-shape, about 50 yards long. At the end of the trail is a pile of ducks. Bring dog to pile of feathers. Point to feathers, say excitedly "Where's your duckie?! Find you duck!" or something like that. 

The dog (with or without any prior training) will most likely take off along the trail. You have to stand at the pile of feathers. You can encourage from the line, but can't leave the line or give any hand signals or directions. If you set up an L-pattern to train, it will be tempting to help the dog when he runs past the end of the first leg. Don't. Let the dog run out of scent and let him figure it out. Dogs love to follow scent. At a test, the dog should pick up a dead duck at the end of the trail and deliver to hand.

This is one of those situations where it's best to be first, or at least to run before too many other dogs. The judges will TRY to set it up so the handler can meet the dog without the dog running back along the trail with its duck. Drag back can really mess up the dogs later in line. 

If you set up a trail to do some training before the test, be sure to keep walking downwind at the end of the trail. Make a big loop out to avoid leaving your own dragback.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank Kelly. How's things in the Palouse this spring? My husband grew up above there in Weippe up above Orofino. My MIL is down in Clarkston in the hills. I think the Palouse right before fall harvest is very beautiful. I hope you have good rains this year and no fires.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

The Palouse in spring is beautiful, as usual. Our little 2 acres of trees and a house is smack in the middle of 3,600 acres of a farm trust and right next to a row of 14 grain elevators. Anytime around harvest is not my favorite time of year. Picture billowing clouds of dust from the trucks going back and forth to the elevators and humongous clouds of dust when they harvest the adjacent fields. But it sure is purty in spring.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> Anyone do the trailing test? I haven't yet and had a few questions about training for it. I've got some ducks in the freezer. I was going to drag one through the grass and brush. So when you bring the dog to the start of a trail, I'm assuming they tell you where the trail starts when you go to a test? So when you are training, what do you say to your dog to get them to start the trail? Do you have any commands to get the dog to continue the trail? Do you have the dog retrieve the duck when they find it? How do you convince them to not look for a mark and instead follow the trail? When you are at a test, how do you make sure they aren't following someone else's previous trail? I'm really confused about how the test is conducted and how to train for it. Or do I not train for it at all and just turn the dog loose and let them do there thing? Dawn and Susan can you help me out here? thanks


I use the command find it. Bring your dog to the line and sit her. Point to the pile of feathers so that she puts her nose down and tell her find it or use whatever command you have conditioned her to. I always start with the dog in a sit so they don't come charging up to the line, get into scent and just take off on their own. I found that it really helps to have control and focus from the start. It gives them a good chance to get on the trail correctly. 
I have rarely seen a dog fail the trailing test. I had a lab once that treed some kind of critter in the middle of the trail and he did fail but that is unusual. 
They are allowed to trail in whatever manner works, quartering the trail, running downwind of the trail, or putting their nose right on the trail.
If you practice a few times she will get it easily. If you find she loses the trail in training, put a line on her and help her stay on course until she understands it. It won't take long for her to become good at it. They love to trail birds.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Yay NAHRA Yay Trailing Tests! FUN!
I would definitely train for this ahead of time. I would take a duck and drag it, start easy in an arc or straight line, leave the bird at the end (but not visible, like don't make it too close). 
I start them exactly as Traildogs described, point to the ground and go "find it" then as they said, you cannot give any directions or signals, just follow them to the bird and have them deliver it to hand.
The judges will be all on top of it and will guide you through the process every step of the way, but do try it and train for it yourself ahead of time, both you and the dogs will be better prepared.
I have seen a dog fail this test, I think the handler was doing tracking at the same time and was confusing tracking and trailing, because I heard her arguing with the judge and saying he knows how to track. So that's why I think you should practice first, for both your benefits. But the natural instinct should kick in, you should see them follow their nose, and it is really exciting.
Have fun!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

The trailing tests are one of my favorite parts of NAHRA. When you get into the higher levels the trails often go out of sight, across streams, and through woods. I love watching the dogs do this.
At the hunter level the trails are more straightforward but still can run through woods or swamps. They will be much shorter and you should be able to see the dog the whole time.
When you start laying your trails for the dog, start out with a straight line, add turns as she gets better. It is not tracking so if she cuts the corner and winds the bird on the final leg that is OK. I drag trails by tying a leash around the dead bird and just walk and drag it. I wouldn't worry about whether the dog is following your scent or the bird scent on this, they are learning the process and will track the bird in a test. 
One of the more difficult ones I ran in Intermediate was a track laid through swampland with about 4 inches of water. The dogs all did it but had some trouble with scenting in water.


----------

